# NWTF Banquet-Ellendale



## nwtfguy (May 15, 2005)

The South Dickey Chapter of the National Wild Turkey Federation,
will hold it's first annual Hunting Heritage Banquet, on July 21st, at the Fireside in Ellendale.
The social begins at 5:30, and the dinner at 7pm.
For tickets and information, contact Loren Paul @ 701-349-4104.


----------

